# I am having a healthy snack...



## AZ Jim (Apr 15, 2015)

Fritos and beer.


----------



## Cookie (Apr 15, 2015)

Bon appetit! :cheers:


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 15, 2015)

Thanks Cookie!  *Burp* 'cuse me.


----------



## Glinda (Apr 15, 2015)

Is it dark beer?  :givemebeer:  I want some!


----------



## merlin (Apr 15, 2015)

Glinda said:


> Is it dark beer?  :givemebeer:  I want some!



Same here I am addicted to dark beer, can' get enough of it  :cheers:


----------



## Glinda (Apr 15, 2015)

merlin said:


> Same here I am addicted to dark beer, can' get enough of it  :cheers:



Do you like it cold?


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 15, 2015)

It's not dark beer but it's Miller High Life and it works for me.  Glinda, if you can handle Miller, I'm buying.


----------



## merlin (Apr 15, 2015)

Glinda said:


> Do you like it cold?



Yes I love it ice cold !!


----------



## Glinda (Apr 15, 2015)

merlin said:


> Yes I love it ice cold !!



Ok - if you and your lady friend ever come to San Diego, I'll get my S.O. and we'll go to the Shakespeare Pub (my favorite Brit place in San Diego).  Plenty to choose from there!


----------



## Glinda (Apr 15, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> It's not dark beer but it's Miller High Life and it works for me.  Glinda, if you can handle Miller, I'm buying.



Not my favorite but for you, I'll down a Miller High Life, Jim.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 15, 2015)

We are drinking beer and no one invited me? I am hurt, and ready to flounce.....sigh.


----------



## merlin (Apr 15, 2015)

Glinda said:


> Ok - if you and your lady friend ever come to San Diego, I'll get my S.O. and we'll go to the Shakespeare Pub (my favorite Brit place in San Diego).  Plenty to choose from there!



Its a date, we both love ice cold dark beer, there is a huge selection in Russia at less than 50 cents a bottle, most of them brewed in Eastern European countries. I love the local ones in the UK as well especially the ones brewed with chocolate malt.


----------



## merlin (Apr 15, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> We are drinking beer and no one invited me? I am hurt, and ready to flounce.....sigh.



You can join in Shalimar we can have a lock-in  :very_drunk:


----------



## merlin (Apr 15, 2015)

In case anyone has never heard of the British term lock-in:

*A "lock-in" is when a pub owner lets drinkers stay in the pub after the legal closing time, on the theory that once the doors are locked, it becomes a private party rather than a pub. Patrons may put money behind the bar before official closing time, and redeem their drinks during the lock-in so no drinks are technically sold after closing time. The origin of the British lock-in was a reaction to 1915 changes in the licensing laws in England and Wales, which curtailed opening hours to stop factory workers from turning up drunk and harming the war effort. Since 1915, the UK licensing laws had changed very little, with comparatively early closing times. The tradition of the lock-in therefore remained. Since the implementation ofLicensing Act 2003, premises in England and Wales may apply to extend their opening hours beyond 11 pm, allowing round-the-clock drinking and removing much of the need for lock-ins. Since the smoking ban, some establishments operated a lock-in during which the remaining patrons could smoke without repercussions but, unlike drinking lock-ins, allowing smoking in a pub was still a prosecutable offence.*


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 15, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> We are drinking beer and no one invited me? I am hurt, and ready to flounce.....sigh.



You need no invite from me.  Sit down and enjoy a ice cold bottle of Miller High Life.


----------



## charlotta (Apr 15, 2015)

I'll bring a 6 pac of Yuengling (had to go ck spelling & I can't pronounce it).  How many dozen of Bayou La Batre raw oysters do I need to bring?  Interesting fact about Yue is that its the oldest produced  beer in USA.


----------



## Bullie76 (Apr 15, 2015)

I was at a local pub not long ago and they had Pabst Blue Ribbon for $1. I hadn't had one in years but it tasted pretty good for a dollar.


----------



## merlin (Apr 15, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> You need no invite from me.  Sit down and enjoy a ice cold bottle of Miller High Life.



I have never tried Miller High Life Jim, but I am partial to an ice cold lager style beer on a hot day, there is nothing like the bite they have, which is so refreshing, especially in an iced glass .


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 15, 2015)

Wanna talk terrible beer?  Remember Lucky Lager?  I mean the original Lucky brewed on Vancouver Island until the late 80's.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 15, 2015)

Hey! Jim, I live on Vancouver Island! Want the Canadian contingent on the warpath again? You know what many Canadians think of  American beer.lol.


----------



## Cookie (Apr 15, 2015)

Can we bring our own beer?  I like super light, icy cold Stella.  My father used to drink Lucky, and he is dead now.


----------



## charlotta (Apr 15, 2015)

Hey, what happened to my post?  I'm bringing Yuengling lager (oldest manufactured beer in America and my favorite).  Do I have any takers for raw oysters from Bayou La Batre ?


----------



## Falcon (Apr 15, 2015)

Whatever the beer; Its gotta be *COLD*  The oysters?  Fry 'em and I'll eat 'em !  Thanks.


----------



## Davey Jones (Apr 15, 2015)

AA is calling you people.(g)


----------



## merlin (Apr 15, 2015)

Davey Jones said:


> AA is calling you people.(g)



I guess you mean the "Automobile Association" I wasn't intending to drive  :bigwink:


----------



## oakapple (Apr 15, 2015)

Glinda said:


> Ok - if you and your lady friend ever come to San Diego, I'll get my S.O. and we'll go to the Shakespeare Pub (my favorite Brit place in San Diego).  Plenty to choose from there!


To get drunk, or not to get drunk........etc Does anyone there do Shakespeare quotes?


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 15, 2015)

Hey, I want some beer!  Merlin, I like the beer with the chocolate.  Doesn't sound good but tastes good.  I'm not a fan of dark beer, but I like ice cold lagers and cool IPA's.  In the US I go to the microbreweries and try their IPA's.  At home my DH brews beer in our garage and they are awesome!  Free beer if you all drop by!


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 15, 2015)

merlin said:


> I guess you mean the "Automobile Association" I wasn't intending to drive  :bigwink:



You especially don't want to drive in Scotland.  The alcohol limit when driving is nearly zero!  We are riding our bikes down to the pub Friday night. No law on drunk bicycling!


----------



## Pappy (Apr 15, 2015)

Colder, the better, Jim. And Miller is one of my favorites. Can't drink much anymore though.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 15, 2015)

Good taste Pappy...


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 15, 2015)

Wow, Jim and Merlin, thanks. Back and forth across the pond I go on my pub crawl/patio drunk. Is swimming while pished an indictable offence for mermaids outside the Canadian three mile limit? Lol. Merlin, please can I have bangers?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 15, 2015)

I'll join you in a Miller High Life Jim, we have a couple chillin' in the freezer right now.  No Fritos though.   Other favorite beer is Fosters. :cheers:


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Apr 15, 2015)

I'm not a big beer fan. How about a handy five-gallon drum of Margaritas and a box of straws?


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 15, 2015)

Georgia, this mermaid is defecting to your house!


----------



## merlin (Apr 15, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Wow, Jim and Merlin, thanks. Back and forth across the pond I go on my pub crawl/patio drunk. Is swimming while pished an indictable offence for mermaids outside the Canadian three mile limit? Lol. Merlin, please can I have bangers?



All the bangers you want, I didn't know you were a mermaid Shalimar, I used to have quite a thing about them :wiggle:


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 15, 2015)

Guilty as charged, Merlin. Small red-haired mermaid who never lures sailors to their death. Lol.nthego:


----------



## Glinda (Apr 15, 2015)

merlin said:


> I have never tried Miller High Life Jim, but I am partial to an ice cold lager style beer on a hot day, there is nothing like the bite they have, which is so refreshing, especially in an iced glass .



Merlin, you and I think exactly alike about our beloved beer!!


----------



## merlin (Apr 15, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Guilty as charged, Merlin. Small red-haired mermaid who never lures sailors to their death. Lol.nthego:



Funnily enough it was a small redhead that I ran away to India with, ............so a red-haired mermaid could lure me anywhere .............methinks I need to take a sleeping pill or another beer  :very_drunk:


----------



## Glinda (Apr 15, 2015)

oakapple said:


> To get drunk, or not to get drunk........etc Does anyone there do Shakespeare quotes?



Sure.  They also have a trivia night, though I've never attended it.


----------



## merlin (Apr 15, 2015)

Glinda said:


> Merlin, you and I think exactly alike about our beloved beer!!



I will drink to that Glinda :very_drunk:


----------



## Glinda (Apr 15, 2015)

Jim, look what you've started just by having a healthy snack.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 15, 2015)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> I'm not a big beer fan. How about a handy five-gallon drum of Margaritas and a box of straws?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 15, 2015)

Glinda said:


> Jim, look what you've started just by having a healthy snack.



I hate those health freaks, don't you Glinda!??  layful: :love_heart:


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 15, 2015)

Dear Merlin,no worries, I am a very benevolent mermaid, unless I am in feline shapeshifter mode, then all bets are off. Lol.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 15, 2015)

I certainly feel terrible about polluting so many otherwise innocent maidens.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 15, 2015)

No you don't Jim, your only regret is that you can't corrupt more of us! Lol.nthego:


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 15, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> No you don't Jim, your only regret is that you can't corrupt more of us! Lol.nthego:



Damn!  She knows!!!!:crying:


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 15, 2015)

Partying while I was asleep??!!

The 5 gallon drum of margaritas sounds good. And Fosters is my favourite lager. 

Shali, pished?  Guess the Scots brought that word over.


----------



## merlin (Apr 16, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I certainly feel terrible about polluting so many otherwise innocent maidens.



When I joined Jim I was assured there were no innocent maidens allowed on this forum, now I find there are mermaids and feline shapeshifters as well. What is the world coming to!!!


----------



## Glinda (Apr 16, 2015)

merlin said:


> When I joined Jim I was assured there were no innocent maidens allowed on this forum, now I find there are mermaids and feline shapeshifters as well. What is the world coming to!!!



Don't forget witches (albeit good witches)!


----------



## merlin (Apr 16, 2015)

Glinda said:


> Don't forget witches (albeit good witches)!



Witches are ok by me being of a wizard mentality, as long as the one from the west doesn't turn up :nightmare:


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 16, 2015)

Yes, witches can be quite cool!  I used to be a Pagan but wasn't a witch.


----------



## chic (Apr 16, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Fritos and beer.



Sorry Jim, I love you dearly; but a person is what they eat, and you're courting trouble eating fritoes and washing it down with beer. Please try some genuinely healthy snacks if you can.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 16, 2015)

Jim, I love Fritos but to get them in the UK I'd have to order them on Amazon for about £8 ($12) including shipping for a medium-sized bag.  So I'll just wait till my trip in August to Michigan since I'm now craving some.


----------

